# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Relationships with the same name

## lavaski

Hi there,

I have one entity member, who can create many different items, such as a group, page, event, this member can also comment on many different entities. 

A relationship MEMBER -Creates- page,group,event .. Will not work as they do not all exist in the same instance. This is the same for comments. 

My question is what do i do here ? how would I fix this? Is it possible to have many relationships called creates or comments? 

Thanks in advance,

Lavaski.

----------


## skhanal

You should create separate relations to each entity type.

----------

